

Ask HN: What are your favorite JavaScript charting libraries? - schizoidboy

Requirements:<p><pre><code>  * Line plots with time-based x-axis
  * Free to use
  * Mobile friendly</code></pre>
======
jakobdabo
I like Dygraphs.

The documentation could be better but the library is very feature-rich and
customizable.

[http://dygraphs.com/](http://dygraphs.com/)

------
sfeather
In addition to chartjs which has already been mentioned, we like
[http://www.highcharts.com/](http://www.highcharts.com/)

Free for non-commercial, $99 per website, and about $500 for most other uses.

The API is clean and easy to learn. Their support has always been top notch
for us.

------
bridgpal
[http://www.chartjs.org/](http://www.chartjs.org/)

------
merrily
If an option like HighCharts is on the table, it is worth checking out
[http://www.zingchart.com](http://www.zingchart.com)

Free branded version and a variety of licenses available. Flexible styling and
no plugins required.

